# Biothane long lines



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Anyone use these for training or tracking? I know many people use ASAT lines, but I've only ever seen them in black. Biothane comes in bright colors, which are great because they're so visible under pretty much any conditions.

I just got some from this place: K9 Noz

The service was amazing! I emailed him Monday of last week for prices on two 5/8" heavy weight lines in yellow, 15 feet long with a bolt clip and a loop on the other end. He emailed back a price of $23 each and $5 for shipping. I told him I'd like to order them, and I got another email from him that evening that they were done and would be shipping the following day, Tuesday. I received them on Thursday, and not only that, his preferred method of payment is a personal check after you get your order. Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I train with a guy who uses a green one for tracking, thanks for the link! I use an asat line, and so far so good, but I'll keep this site bookmarked.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

They look nice, may have to place an order myself. Wonder if he would ship internationally?

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The yellow is awesome - so easy to keep track of where it is so it's not wrapped around someone's ankle!

Elisabeth, email him and ask, you never know.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

How do you like the weight? I need a regulation tracking line that's not so heavy but not too thin either. I have a regulation leather line but I find it too heavy, right now I have a 1" 30' cotton line that I like using best. I have a 6ft heavy ASAT line that I think would be too heavy for a 10 meter line. 

I would if the wide light weight biothane would be good?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, I think I will. 

I sometimes hate this site.. I was going to buy some new shoes this weekend, but now I think I need the tracking line more... lol. Always the dogs before the humans... lol.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JKlatsky said:


> How do you like the weight?


It's nice, but I could have gotten away with the lighter weight (strength is the same) and probably also narrower one. I'm just using it for general training so I'm not going to be putting a lot of stress on it anyway. 

The actual weight of mine are .8 pounds each, but they're very soft and flexible, not stiff at all. Here's a picture of me holding it if that helps:


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a bright orange one from the same guy, love it Easy to see and keep track of, very easy to clean and doesn't need any special care!


----------

